# confused about squash



## veronica_delk (Nov 13, 2001)

I know that summer squash is supposed to be good for constipation. I've also read that pumpkin helps. Or, to be more specific, I've read that pumpkin helps *cats* with constipation, so I assumed it would help humans too. I've noticed, though, that many lists of constipating foods include winter squash. Is pumpkin not a winter squash? And why is winter squash supposed to be constipating? I'd love to eat more squash, but I don't want to eat the wrong kind! Any suggestions?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally foods do not tend to be constipating directly. Replacing high fiber foods with lower fiber alternatives can be constipating, but that seems to be the mechanism. The absense of fiber and replacing higher fiber foods with lower fiber foods.So I do not know on what basis to judge any of the information you have. http://www.wehealnewyork.org/healthinfo/di...ntentchart.html Indicates that winter squashes (which would include pumpkin) are higher in fiber than the summer squashes.K.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

I eat summer squash it never made me "go" or not "go"


----------



## veronica_delk (Nov 13, 2001)

Thanks for the replies. I saw "winter squash" on a list of constipating foods and never thought to question it. But for the past four days I've been eating winter squash (specifically, kabocha squash) every morning with no problems at all. Winter squash is certainly more starchy than summer squash, but since I'm using winter squash as an oatmeal replacement, I think there's still an overall carb reduction for me.AND... Winter squash is delicious!!!


----------

